# ID Please!



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Hello. I think my piranhas are medinai, but I am not sure. PLease help me identify. Also note, this is a very nasty pic, so try your best. ONe day when I get a better cam, ill show again. Thank you for any efforts.


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

SHOW ME YOUR WALLET


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

I have yeast infection...


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

What the hell these guys doing here....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Without a clear photo and exact location where collected your fish could be almost anything. Sorry. You might want to read up on S. medinai found only in Venezuela.

S. medinai


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

baby RBP's :smile:


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

yeah.. im not a pro.. but looks like some reds.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry, bad pics...nothing i can do...!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Shape and image looks more of P. Natereri :nod: The 4th pic look like imbacils or loosers.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

ViBE said:


> What the hell these guys doing here....


----------

